# Using Humminbird 597Ci HD DI for ice fishing?



## CMURoss (May 16, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I have a Humminbird 597ci di that I would like to use for ice fishing. My buddy says Humminbird told him you can't use the ice transducer with it because of different wattage. Is this true? Any help would be appreciated thanks!


----------



## castforcash (Feb 25, 2009)

Um.... If hb told him you can't do it then you have your answer, however, I don't see why you couldn't use the puck style transducer made for that unit, then you would be good to go, not the ice ducer, but the one you would mount on the electric trolling motor would be the one you need. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## smiley1544 (Oct 18, 2002)

You have to use the xi 9 20 not the xi 9 19. I have used mine with the transom transducer with out a problem also. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CMURoss (May 16, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. When you use the transom transducer, do you use a float or how does that work?


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

CMURoss said:


> Thanks for the reply. When you use the transom transducer, do you use a float or how does that work?


Just happened to have my setup sitting next to me. You can use a piece of a pool noddle like this


----------



## smiley1544 (Oct 18, 2002)

I bent an eye bolt so the cord stays straight then let the cord rest on the ice. 
I still have it set up like that on my 898. Just make sure the transducer is sitting level in the hole otherwise you won't see your jig. 









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CMURoss (May 16, 2012)

smiley1544 said:


> I bent an eye bolt so the cord stays straight then let the cord rest on the ice.
> I still have it set up like that on my 898. Just make sure the transducer is sitting level in the hole otherwise you won't see your jig.
> View attachment 30319
> 
> ...



Great stuff!! What do you use for a battery?


----------



## smiley1544 (Oct 18, 2002)

I use a 12v sealed lead acid battery 7amp. I can get around 12 hours in continuous use out side with that battery. With the 898 I think it's a 10amp. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## me223656 (Dec 20, 2009)

Its not a hummingbird but i use my portable boat set up for ice fishing. I took a piece of threaded rod and bent it how i needed it.






.









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## castforcash (Feb 25, 2009)

One thing to keep in mind, is that you want the transducer set so it is list below the bottom of the ice. 12" of ice, you want it 13" down. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JOBBER (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for the post on the 597 ci HD (a GPS unit combo  right?). 
The bent eye-bolt is a very clever solution.
Have some general dot matrix questions:
1. Any problems with screen crystals and cold?
2. Do you have any screen shots?
3. Is the 20º good enough for ice fishing?
4. Is color a significant improvement over B&W? 
5. Do you think placing one of those chemical hand warmers near the battery and/or unit would help?

I have been considering a 596 c HD _Down Imaging_ unit. http://store.humminbird.com/products/411641/596c_HD_DI
Has anyone ever tried a_ Down Imaging_ unit for ice fishing? 
Or is it useless as the transducer is not moving?


----------



## vano397 (Sep 15, 2006)

I used mine thru the ice last year, I also got the same word from HB about it not being a great idea, however through more conversation I figured out why, and how to set it up so that you are not doing any damage.
The biggest difference is the frequency... if you take their normal ice ducer it is made to use 83 or 200 kHz depending on the cone angle -- lower frequency for wider angle... The 597 HD di transducer is made for 200 and 455 kHz... so you can set it to use the 200 kHz setting, and it works fine with the narrow cone of the ice ducer. Like someone else said you have to get the xi 9 20. 
The unit does have flasher mode, like you may have noticed already, and it has ice mode.
After all that they still recommend using the trolling motor transducer and going from there. Mine didn't get damaged last season, however I felt more comfortable using the 788 ci HD, which uses the right transducers...


----------



## smiley1544 (Oct 18, 2002)

JOBBER said:


> Thanks for the post on the 597 ci HD (a GPS unit combo  right?).
> The bent eye-bolt is a very clever solution.
> Have some general dot matrix questions:
> 1. Any problems with screen crystals and cold?
> ...


1. No problems with the screen, but I have only fished in temps around 15 without shelter. 

2. I don't have any screen shots I will try and get some. 

3. I don't seem to have a problem and I fish in depths from 6-50'. 

4. Yes, you can see the strength of the return by the changing of colors. 

5. I'm not sure, but with the 597 and a 7 amp battery I can get around 12-14 hours of run time. That's outside in temps from 20-30 with the backlight turned on. 

I have tried the down imaging, but don't seem to read much. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishingguy8193 (Dec 22, 2013)

When using the transom mount transducer can you see your jig going up and down on the flasher?


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

IF _and _ONLY IF you have a US2 setting for transducer selection in your setup menu can you use a "dual beam" XDCR - or you'd HAVE TO use the supplied XDCR and only view 2D, *the DI won't work without movement.*

I run a 798ciSI on ice using a TM puck and setting the machine to US2 ( under XDCR selection menu), _so I know_ - I've had a few chats with Greg Walters & Jobie Smith, who are both HB employees.

It's possible the 455Khz feeds into the 83KHz crystal and causes no damage issues... Or peeps been real lucky!!!!!


----------



## Fishingguy8193 (Dec 22, 2013)

I don't need the down imaging, but want to use the flasher, GPS , and 2d. So it will work with the transom mount transducer and will show the lures or jigs I'm using going up and downin flasher mode? My big thing is wanting to use the flasher exactly like a vexilar the way it shows the lines for you bait and the fish and then the gps for finding my spots. This way I save the money of buying another transducer.


----------



## spy1o1 (Dec 17, 2007)

Any transducer you should be able to see your jig.

I have a HB 385 ci di that i use the Ice tranducer with. I only run it on the 200 kHz setting. I've ran it all last season with no problems.

Down Imaging is useless for ice fishing/still fishing. I only run it when trolling.

I haven't had any problems with cold temperatures, even in single digit temperatures I can fish all day with the backlight and gps on.

I'm sure the cold will drain the battery a little, so in really cold temps it wouldn't hurt to put a hand warmer by the battery. I went out last year in some subzero temperatures and the battery far out lasted the few hours it took for me to lose feeling in my hands and call it a day.


----------



## Fishingguy8193 (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks, I'll give it a try.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Fishingguy8193 said:


> I don't need the down imaging, but want to use the flasher, GPS , and 2d. So it will work with the transom mount transducer and will show the lures or jigs I'm using going up and downin flasher mode? My big thing is wanting to use the flasher exactly like a vexilar the way it shows the lines for you bait and the fish and then the gps for finding my spots. This way I save the money of buying another transducer.


Your supplied XDCR will work fine!




spy1o1 said:


> Any transducer you should be able to see your jig.
> 
> I have a HB 385 ci di that i use the Ice tranducer with. I only run it on the 200 kHz setting. I've ran it all last season with no problems.
> 
> ...


Before you make recommendations, please understand what you are talking about more completely so units don't get wrecked!
_*You just can't hook up any old transducer.*_
The (800 and/or455KHz)DI outputs will be transmitting into a "no load" condition which can possibly BLOW UP the machine's output section and render it unusable... :tdo12:
If you have a transducer select setting in setup and can choose dual beam - FINE. 
If your 385 DI has software to pick a dual transducer - great, if it does not, you may be living on borrowed time! :yikes:
I am running a HB 798ciSI that has the XDCR type set to US2 (dual beam).

G'Luck!


----------



## spy1o1 (Dec 17, 2007)

Whoops. poor choice of words by me with the any transducer comment. Any transducer compatible with your unit will allow you to see your jig (transome, ice, trolling motor ect...)


Fishingguy8193 said:


> When using the transom mount transducer can you see your jig going up and down on the flasher?


I use my transom mount transducer to see my jigs/ drop shot for open water fishing. I use the graph and not the "flasher mode". It works awesome for all kinds of fish. It is cool to see a bass, walleye, or king come on your screen and hit your bait.

Per Humminbird -----The DI units can now use the ice transducer XI 9 20 with the latest software update, with the latest software update there is a setting under the Sonar menu called Digital Depth Source that must be changed from Auto to 2D when using the ice ducer. This will enable 2D sonar only for 200 kHz with the system when using the XI 9 20 transducer.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

NOW that is an informative, useful and GREAT post spy!!
Thanks for your input!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:fish2::woohoo1::mischeif: 

Thanks to HB for taking care of it's customers as well!


----------



## JOBBER (Jan 6, 2011)

> IF _and _ONLY IF you have a US2 setting for transducer selection in your setup menu can you use a "dual beam" XDCR - or you'd HAVE TO use the supplied XDCR and only view 2D, *the DI won't work without movement.*


The above statement in "red" is truly correct. The DI transducer must move a minimum of 1mph. The forum below has information on side imaging and DI. The DI is not a cone, but an almost 2D triangular slice which moves thru the water.

http://forums.sideimagingsoft.com/

An idea I have begun to investigate is to use a RC model servo. These can be made to rotate 180 degrees and back (no cord tangle) on a continuous loop. The DI "triangular slice" is not smart enough to distinguish linear from rotational movement. I believe this would provide a cone view directly under the hole.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Purchased a 2015 model 597 di. Does this unit need the software update. Seems its model year should be equipped with the current software.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

It probably does need a software update the manufacturer date and the latest software usually are different


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

The 597 was discontinued over a year ago it was not a 2015 model the 600 series were the 2014-2015 models


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Bought it new last summer. Must have got an older new one then. Anyway, wonder if the software is already in it


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Set up an account at :
http://www.humminbird.com/Support/MyHumminbird/
You can download the latest software for the unit.
Almost any SD card 1 to 32GB will work.
Instructions are pretty basic, just read & follow.

FWIW my son _now_ has my 798 now and I am using the stock DI XDCR on a 688ci HD DI set up for ice, the DI won't show you much B/C of the ultra narrow side-to-side beam, but using 455KHz for 2D gives great target separation.....


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks, appreciate it. I'll work on it.


----------

